# Looking for Fanciers near Hattiesburg, Mississippi



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello to all! I did not see a place for introductions so I will take care of that here in my first thread. My name is Brian and I am originally from Natchez, Mississippi but now live in Hattiesburg, MS. I am ex-Navy Sailor and a veteran of this despicable war that is still going on (please let's not talk about it lol). Currently, I am a grad student majoring in education with the hopes of one day (soon) becoming a high school baseball coach. I have a young son, Caden, who is my best friend. Until recently we were into chickens (laying hens), but my neighbor (who helped me build my coop) got mad at me and called animal control so we had to find new homes for our chickens. They were going to fine me even though they aren't illegal. I know, I got railroaded but I couldn't afford to risk having to pay the fines. Over the past couple of months, we have been searching for a new hobby (and a way to fill our empty coop) and we found pigeons (and made sure they were okay in my town). My son is definitely an animal lover like his dad. I have never seen a kid his age who is as gentle, patient, and understanding of animals. He amazes me every day. Well, lately we have been working hard disinfecting our coop and converting it into a pigeon loft. Very soon we will be looking to purchase our first pigeons. My problem is that shipping prices are out of this world. We were hoping that someone on this forum might be located in the Hattiesburg, Mississippi area. If possible, we would love to buy a few pigeons, but more importantly we want to learn first-hand the proper care and training techniques from a veteran fancier that will make our loft and happy and successful one.

I do have one question: My coop is 8 foot long, 4 foot wide, and 4 foot tall. We have divided it into two halves (4'X4'X4') in order to separate our flyers from our breeders. What is the max amount of pigeons that I can keep in each of my 4X4 halves? Although, I do not intend to max out I just want to get an idea of how many we can have. We are definitely going to start small so that we don't get in over our head.

I want to thank all of ya'll for the great information that has been and is being posted everyday. I was kinda sold on pigeons from the beginning, but this site made it seem feasible. Again, thanks alot.

Sincerely,
Brian


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Did not see any flyers in Hattiesburg--but several in Meridian.
4 x 4 =16 square foot divided by 2 square foot per bird =8 birds


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, Sky Tx. for the info and for answering my question about the square footage requirments. Meridian is about 1 hour from me. I have heard there is a club up there, but have not been able to find anything about them online. If anyone on here is a member or is familiar with Meridian's club, please let me know. I could definitely make that drive.


Brian


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Will your neighbor get mad when you have pigeons flying and pooping around his property?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sent you a P/M


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Pigeons do not poop on other peoples property unless they sit down on it.
They do not poop flying


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

To be honest, I really don't care. The city said there was nothing he could do. He's got some issues going on in his head, but he's an animal lover so I know he won't shoot them or anything. 

That's interesting that pigeons don't poop while they fly. I know from experience that other birds do lol. 

Sky Tx., message recieved. Thank you so much!

Brian


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum..I am new to raising pigeons and racing homers myself. Here is a link to a good beginners handbook that will help you...you can also sign up for their newsletter and get updates. http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/beginners-handbook/


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

How is Hattiesburg? Reason I ask is that when I retired 7 years ago, I went on the internet and filled out a form that upon completion, the site would tell you the best place for me personally to retire.

It answered Hattiesburg, Miss.

But I decided to go near my wife's family instead (had no choice really, as she said so).


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Why do other birds poop while there flying and pigeons don't. I saw the Mike Tyson video of his loft and he flies hundreds of birds at a time and he said that when he flies then it rains poop on him or something to that affect.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Condition Freak- Hattiesburg is okay. Of course it gets really hot. It's a medium size town, as far as Mississippi is concerned. Bigger than say a Natchez or Vicksburg, but smaller than Jackson (if that is any help). The one main problem is the traffic. Years ago when they built all the roadways, they didn't expect the population to increase to the level it has, so traffic is always backed up even though it is not a big city. Hurricane Katrina made it worse. A lot of the people who fled the coastal areas, still haven't left. From Hattiesburg to Natchez, the crime rate has exploded. I'm not knocking New Orleans, but when you hear about a bank robbery or murder they usually arrest someone with an NO address. I think half of the 9th ward moved up here lol. All in all if I were you I would probably thank my wife for not letting me move here. I have no loyalty as I am from Natchez (which is worse). I'll leave here the first chance I get, but I'm not going back home either.

Brian


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, JaxTech. I missed your post earlier. I haven't been to the link you posted yet (just been busy), but thanks. If it helped you, no doubt it will help me. I've been scrambling to read everything I can so I will definitely check it out.

Brian

Hey, I went and checked it out. It was a good article, loaded with info. I especially liked the drawing of the loft. Although I'll probably never have one that nice, it did give me some ideas to improve mine. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Why do other birds poop while there flying and pigeons don't. I saw the Mike Tyson video of his loft and he flies hundreds of birds at a time and he said that when he flies then it rains poop on him or something to that affect.


I think it is because they tuck their feet back towards their..well pooper place, I imagine they just do not let the muscles go when in flight, but Im sure it happens from time to time, just not alot. if you ever see a spot with alot of poop it is either a nest or where they are hangin out sitting.. I think though they do and can poop in flight, just not alot, Im sure you can find a pedestrian in NY city that can attest to it...LOL..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My back patio can attest to that. LOL


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Pigeons do poop while flying. The only way to elminate this is to make sure that you don't fly your birds with a full crop. Feed your birds after they exercise and before they roost for the night.


----------

